# Trooper helps save 6 year old in Raynham



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Raynham: A state trooper Saturday cut a 6 year old boy free from a seat belt tangled around his neck in a vehicle on Interstate 495. Massachusetts State Trooper Robert Plante came upon the boy Timothy Clougher of Waltham after his mother Karin called 911. Trp Plante cut the seat belt which was wrapped around the boy's neck and freed him leaving him a bit shaken but with only red marks on his neck. His mother declined additional medical attention.


"Good Job Trp Plante"

We LEOs learn much from other officers mistakes but we can also learn from other officers successes. I suggest you carry a folding knife on your belt.


----------



## Doughnut33 (Mar 22, 2004)

Excellent work Trooper Plante!!!  

As a side note, do most departments have policies with regards to carrying knives or other tools on duty (like a 'Leatherman') :?: I know it was discussed some time ago, but most of the posts were about the legality of knife length and type.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Well Smith&Wesson make a knife specifically for situations like this and it's cheap enough to get just to have on your bat belt plus the case it comes with fit's on a duty belt.

Scott c:

You Can Get it here.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The majority of my patrol mates carry a "seat belt" removal tool. It is just that a tool. NOT a weapon. It also effectively cleans under the fingernails and removes irish pennants from the uniform.
:wink:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

As I sit here in MOPP level 4, I realized that my govt. issue Gerber Multi-plier pocket tool I wear on my duty belt is, in my opinion, more versatile than a S&amp;W pocket knife. But that's my opinion......(choke-choke-choke) :roll:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Just out of curiosity... how did the seat belt "tangle" around his neck? :shock:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

RPD931 @ 21 Jul 2004 11:05 said:


> Just out of curiosity... how did the seat belt "tangle" around his neck? :shock:


Ever hang around with a six-year-old for any length of time buddy?
:roll:


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

RPD931 @ Wed 21 Jul said:


> Just out of curiosity... how did the seat belt "tangle" around his neck? :shock:


Probably because the mother of the little brat never disciplined him to sit still in the car.


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

Irish Wampanoag @ Fri 23 Jul 2004 00:19 said:


> RPD931 @ Wed 21 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > Just out of curiosity... how did the seat belt "tangle" around his neck? :shock:
> ...


Is there more info about this case which hasn't been shared with the rest of the group? How do you know he is a brat or that his mother failed to teach him good discipline?
:?: :?: :?: :?:


----------

